# subs and back up drivers needed in the quadcity illinois area



## harley76 (Feb 2, 2008)

we are currenty looking for subs and 2 plow truck drivers if interested please email me at [email protected]


----------



## MUV SNOW 1 (Aug 25, 2005)

Jason, Give me a call.............. John @ JSC SNOW REMOVAL, you have my number.


----------



## Wieckster (Jan 9, 2008)

where do you need the Subs to Plow?


----------

